# How to get truly cured (DPDR, Mind blankness, Emotionless, Deattached from reality)



## Vexet (May 12, 2018)

Probably my first and last post ever. I am a medical student from Denmark, been suffering from this shit for quite some time now until I found a pattern in what cures people.

*IT IS ALL ABOUT WHAT YOU BELIEVE IN.*

For those of us that got cured of this awful condition, It's really a matter of the power of belief. The DPDR sufferers tend to have this thought "IS IT THIS, IS IT THAT, IS IT PSYCHOSIS, IS IT THIS SHIT?" Until they actually lean towards on side and actually conclude what they are going through.

FOR some poeple they say, okay it was just anxiety, so I'll be cured with time, for some other people they say "god this must be a sign, it is a spiritual awakening", other people might think, oh this is a brain damage let the pill do its work (if they truly believe the pill will cure them, it will), some people relate it to the thyroid dysfunction that causes symptoms close to DPDR, but it has nothing to do with it essentially, but knowing this was a problem in their body they directly relate it to thyroid dysfunction and they believe that was the problem of their DPDR SO they believe if that's cured then everything is cured. Some people are so full of belief that they take a blood test and see that their testosterone count was too low, which has ABSOLUTELY nothing to do with DPDR, but they believe that might be the problem, therefore it will get solved.

*This all gets me to one conclusion and simply one: * This shit is just in your head, but truly relating it to a problem that you had in your biological being, that would make this so much easier, because then you can simply fix that and DPDR would be gone.

How am I recovering? Simply by labeling all this to one thing and one thing only, anxiety, in that way, I knew how to deal with it. Spirituality might work for you, who knows? we are all different, and spirituality is often the unexplainable and might easily be related to DPDR. Since you can get experiences that are so powerful, that you might think "okay this had to be a sign". Walkingzombie (a well-known fella in this forum) found spirituality as a solution.

So find out what you want to believe in that caused your DPDR, then dedicate yourself to that.


----------



## ReiTheySay (Aug 5, 2016)

DPDR is incredibly different to everyone. But for sure it never is "in your head'. That might be partially the cause of why it gets worse, but you can't say it's the root of it all.

Such a flat, short observation of the matter. Many people's DPDR is due to drugs or neurological disorders, while others' problem lies in other older psychological issues and disorders. This needs therapy to untangle it over time and in depth, and again everyone's is different.

You're being so naive and disrespectful.


----------



## bintuae (Jan 17, 2017)

And what if it was caused by drug use?


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

Sounds like he's saying to put things in terms you can understand and that makes it easier to deal with.


----------



## nicewon (Aug 10, 2017)

lol one of these threads again


----------



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

Vexet said:


> *This all gets me to one conclusion and simply one: * This shit is just in your head,


I'm exhausted, my sight is blurry, lights is hurting my eyes, my muscles are tense, head pressure and headaches. Can't rekonize anyone or anything, can't feel my face...*the list goes on, but yeah, it's just in my head....*


----------



## DPFighter (Apr 8, 2013)

I get the point this guy is making though. There are so many posts on here of people recovering from the most random things. Testosterone injection, copper detox, ignoring dpd, diet, exercise, random supplements like taurine, all kinds of different meds, I read some post where somebody said melatonin and another where someone said it was apple cider vinegar. So maybe there is something to this idea of having enough belief in something and then it cures you. It sounds crazy but the mind can do some crazy shit. For example, people with multiple personality disorder can have a personality where their body has diabetes. But when they switch personalities the diabetes goes away. A physical illness of the body completely goes away through the power of the mind is what I'm saying. If you think I'm making this up check out this article where a person is blind from an accident but has multiple personalities so when she switches to the other personality she can see and goes back and forth between being blind and not blind! Here it is:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-3333615/The-blind-woman-suddenly-37-year-old-multiple-personalities-finds-vision-changes-depending-character-is.html

So maybe the mind really has more power to heal than we think because it capable of causing changes in the body like this.

Here's something else really weird that the mind can do related to it's power over the body and causing physical ailments. It's called "Conversion disorder"

*Conversion disorder* (*CD*) is a diagnostic category used in some psychiatric classification systems. It is sometimes applied to patients who present with neurological symptoms, such as numbness, blindness, paralysis, or fits, which are not consistent with a well-established organic cause, which cause significant distress, and can be traced back to a psychological trigger. It is thought that these symptoms arise in response to stressful situations affecting a patient's mental health or an ongoing mental health condition such as depression.

So what that is saying above is physical symptoms of the body like numbness, blindness, and paralysis are somehow being caused by a psychological source. So your mind basically seems to be able to control your body in all kinds of ways most wouldn't think possible. Like there are people with conversion disorder that are paralyzed and can't walk but there is no physical reason for it to happen. The mind just takes over.

Maybe having a genuine belief of a cure really effects the mind's hold on the DP. So it all being in your "head" is not such a crazy idea after all. It's definitely something physical happening to our bodies in DPD but could it be turned of by the mind since the mind is capable of such changes as shown above? Maybe a change in your "mind" or "head" or whatever you want to call is all it takes for it to let go and the DPD symptoms to fade


----------

